
Nvidia brings G-Sync support to FreeSync monitors - alg0rith
https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-brings-g-sync-support-to-freesync-monitors/
======
Zekio
Isn't calling it G-Sync miss leading since it is clearly FreeSync support or
Adaptive Sync support

